# How Much Food?



## bklyn55 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi,

I'm wondering if chickens can be over fed? In addition to their regular feed, my husband likes to give our 5 month chickens "snacks." They eat everything! Is it possible to give them too much food?

Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

How much feed are you giving ? The snacks are fine.


----------



## bklyn55 (Jan 8, 2013)

They have a feeder so they always have access to food.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I free range so I only give enough feed to last about 15 minutes in the morning only. But I did read that chickens will eat what they need to keep themselves healthy. http://www.mypetchicken.com/backyar...d-should-I-give-my-chickens-each-day-H59.aspx So I wouldnt worry to much. I don't see that your husband giving treats is hurting anything or that your flock is eating to much.


----------



## bklyn55 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i free range as well and normaly leave a small bowl of feed for my 3 hens, i refil it every couple of day's. they seem to get plenty of food from the garden.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine have feed in the coop, they free range inside a fence with about 1/8 acre of space and get anything I toss to them. I toss scratch every now and then if I don't have anything from the kitchen and they don't seem fat and sluggish and sometimes they don't even finish what I toss, but then come back later.

I think chickens are just programmed to wander and eat, and then hang out a preen and snooze, create drama etc. If they are confined, then eating is probably done just out of boredom, just like the rest of us!!!!

Thank goodness they don't have the internet!!


----------

